# DropZone coilovers



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DropZone coilovers:

Im considering them to replace my shitty Arospeed coils---Anyone have any experience with them at all???

AND YES I know I should go with GC or Motivation but I dont got that type of $$$ to spend so work with me here....... 

BTW Im asking about the Drop Zone cuz a friend just got them on his Corolla and it drives really smooth--and Hes got it slammed on 16s


----------

